# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Organiser thing

## Coffee

Just came across Evernote: http://evernote.com/ 
or http://evernote.com/evernote/ 

Works on Windows Desktop, Windows 8, Mac, Android, iPhone/iPad/iPod Touch and a web app. 

Works well so far... it's just kind of like a notepad but it's all in one window and separated, so it's heaps easier to navigate and control, and you can see it all at once. Might help with uni deadlines or whatever. 

I don't know if this is the best one, so if you have any others feel free to share.

----------


## srschirm

You rock! Organization is one of my weak points.

----------


## Coffee

No worries! Here's a screenshot of mine if no one believes how awesome it is: 

Attachment 1047

It's actually been really helpful so far.

----------


## srschirm

> No worries! Here's a screenshot of mine if no one believes how awesome it is: 
> 
> Attachment 1047
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually been really helpful so far.



Dang, it's not showing up.  ::(:

----------


## Coffee

> Dang, it's not showing up.



Does this work:

----------


## srschirm

Yes! Wow, I cannot imagine ever being that organized. Kudos to you.

----------


## L

Does it have to be online or can you download the software on your computer?

----------


## Coffee

> Does it have to be online or can you download the software on your computer?



Yup you can download it. I downloaded mine so I can use it when I don't have internet. I genuinely have gotten more stuff done recently. Maybe because I take satisfaction in being able to delete things off my list.

----------


## sanspants

That's pretty awesome. Organizing stuff makes me happy. Did you enter the notes there yourself, or did you enter a list of them ahead of time that the system deletes as you go? 

I'm not sure if my question made any sense O_o

----------


## Antidote

Yes I've been using evernote since last year. I rely on it heavily now. But that evernote screenshot you have looks quite different to mine?

----------


## Coffee

I've actually stopped using this, haha. I mean it's still good, but I kind of forgot about it and then this thread popped up and I tried to log in and I forgot my password soooo... 

I just use calendars now because I can print them off and actually physically cross things off which gives me great satisfaction. You can get templates from: http://www.printablecalendar.ca/ if that's more your style. I just put all of my deadlines and lectures and everything on there. As for work I need to do in between, like reading for uni, that's not organised at all anymore. 

At least I tried!  :;): 

Edit: I managed to accidentally delete the screenshot so I apologise to people who haven't seen it. This is somewhat similar (not mine): http://www.dadislearning.com/wp-cont...te-mac-app.gif

----------


## WintersTale

It's not loading on tapatalk but I'll look into it: )

----------

